# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  VALI - M - XHUSKY - TAMARA FOURRIERE ROUMANIE -  ENCORE TRES TIMIDE

## Lullacmukitza

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* VALI
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé Husky Sibérien
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 6 ans 11 mois 
*N° d'identification:* SIREN N°795152685
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière

Risque de mort







Contact


*E-mail :* lullac.mukitza@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 230 




 *VALI
*
*Vali est parrainé*

*Situation :* Au refuge côté fourrière depuis décembre 2017
*Sexe :* Mâle
*Race :* Croisé Husky
*Taille :* Moyenne
*Age :* A déterminer
*Stérilisé :* Le sera si réservé
*Ententes :*  OK chiens, chats et enfants à déterminer
*Adoption:* *
A lire*


*Histoire:*
Vali a été attrapé par les dogcatcheurs. On ne sait rien de son passé.

* Caractère:*
Vali est un gentil loulou mais qui se montre très timide. A son arrivée, il sortait peu de sa niche.
Malgré tout, il n'a jamais aucun signe d'agressivité et commence même à montrer une certaine curiosité ce qui est rassurant.
Vali s'entend bien avec les autres chiens.

*Vali est un loulou qui a besoin d'une famille qui connait les chiens timides afin de pouvoir progresser au mieux et surmonter son passé probablement difficile.**
La présence d'un copain chien équilibré et sociable avec l'homme pourrait être un vrai plus.
Qui va craquer pour le beau Vali ?* 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Photos:*





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vali sera à adopter sous contrat d'adoption Mukitza.
Les frais d'adoptions de 230 euros serviront à rembourser une partie des frais vétérinaires.
Vali peut-être adopté en France, en Belgique ou en Suisse.

Tous les chiens du refuge arrivent vaccinés, pucés et avec un passeport européen en règle. Ils sont rapatriés en camion ou par avion.

Pour toute demande d'adoption, merci de remplir le formulaire disponible sur ce lien :
http://associationmukitza.forums-act...adoption-et-fa
Et de le renvoyer à l'adresse ci dessous
lullac.mukitza@gmail.com


Diffusion OK avec le lien d'origine → http://associationmukitza.forums-act...-timide#676847
+
Infos détaillées (âge, caractère et conditions d'adoption de l'association)
+
mail de contact → lullac.mukitza@gmail.com

----------


## Vegane7

FB de VALI créé de mon côté :


*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater*


Vite, une ou des marraines pour le sauver de l'euthanasie...

----------


## France34

*Qui va vite faire sortir le beau VALI de cette terrible fourrière car il risque la mort, les roumains n'aimant pas les chiens timides ?*

----------


## Vegane7

Odile Chalumeau va envoyer un chèque de 10 € pour VALI :
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php...72329&fref=ufi


Il reste 55 € à trouver !

----------


## Vegane7

Monsieur Dominique Cintran (Dom Pluma sur FB) a effectué un virement de 55 € pour clore le marrainage de VALI.
https://www.facebook.com/domi.711?fref=ufi


Merci de confirmer  ::

----------


## Lullacmukitza



----------


## France34

*Merci au parrain et à la marraine de VALI ! Une bonne famille maintenant pour le sauver de la terrible fourrière ! *

----------


## Vegane7

Nouveau FB de VALI fait de mon côté avec nouvelles et belles photos :


*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater*

----------


## France34

Des nouvelles récentes du beau VALI ?

----------


## Vegane7

Les dernières datent du 29/4.
J'ai relancé.

----------


## Vegane7

LullaC, sais-tu si VALI est toujours en vie ?

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Oui toujours là

----------


## Vegane7

Ouf !

----------


## France34

Qui va donner à VALI une bonne famille adoptive pour le sauver de cette terrible fourrière ?

----------


## France34

LullaC , des nouvelles récentes de VALI ?

----------


## France34

VALI est-il toujours à la fourrière-abattoir ?

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour VALI !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## France34

*A faire sortir trés vite de Roumanie* par personne ayant l'habitude des chiens craintifs et ayant déjà un autre chien , si possible !

----------


## France34

Ce n'est pas parce que l'asso est muette qu'il faut oublier le pauvre VALI ! Un bon adoptant , une FA ou un bon refuge pour le faire vite sortir de Roumanie !

----------


## France34

Qui va vite sauver le beau VALI de Roumanie ?

----------


## bab

> Pauvre petit Vali, toujours cette attente, pourvu qu'il ne perde pas espoir


.

----------


## France34

Je remonte le post du pauvre VALI en espérant que de braves gens courageux le sauvent de cette terrible fourrière !

----------


## France34

Un de ses copains vient d'être tué dans une bagarre entre chiens ! Qui va vite réserver VALI pour qu'il sorte bientôt de cette terrible fourrière ?

----------


## France34

Vite, une bonne famille adoptive pour le pauvre VALI depuis longtemps dans une terrible fourrière où des chiens meurent tous les jours , de maladie ou tués par les employés municipaux ! ::

----------


## girafe

Vali est toujours là bas
2 ans et demi de fourrière...

----------


## France34

Qui va enfin remarquer le pauvre VALI au regard magnifique ?

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour faire sortir le pauvre VALI de cette terrible fourrière roumaine ?

----------


## Monkey

> On repartage sur FB pour VALI !
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Au moins une FA ce serait extra !!!!!!

----------


## girafe

Toujours là bas   ::

----------


## bab

Pauvre Vali qui parait résigné (3 ans de fourrière)  ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Desperatesylvie

Je voudrais adopter un chien qui se trouve en refuge pour lui offrir une nouvelle et belle vie...je ne sais comment faire???vous avez un toutou du nom de Tamara c est ça?

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour et bienvenue  :: 

Vous avez les informations en premier post, en page 1 pour ce chien VALI - M - XHUSKY - TAMARA FOURRIERE ROUMANIE -  ENCORE TRES TIMIDE

Sinon, vous pouvez rechercher sur le forum en haut, à droite de cette page après une flèche vous voyez "Rechercher un animal" http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...ption-animaux/
Sinon, encore, vous pouvez faire une annonce là : *Recherche/Demande*

----------


## France34

J'ajoute une petite explication à la question que pose Desperatesylvie  : le nom du pauvre chien est VALI ; TAMARA est le nom de la dame à qui appartenait ce refuge que la mairie a transformé en fourrière . J'espère qu'elle va trouver un bon chien à qui elle va donner une belle vie ! ::

----------


## Vegane7

> Je voudrais adopter un chien qui se trouve en refuge pour lui offrir une nouvelle et belle vie...je ne sais comment faire???vous avez un toutou du nom de Tamara c est ça?


Desperatesylvie, envisagez-vous d'adopter Vali ?
Je peux faire le lien avec l'asso Mukitza si ça peut aider.

----------


## Alantka

> Desperatesylvie, envisagez-vous d'adopter Vali ?
> Je peux faire le lien avec l'asso Mukitza si ça peut aider.


Desperatesylvie semble intéressée par Sevene  ::

----------


## Vegane7

Sevene est tout aussi adorable.
Je croise les doigts.

----------


## France34

J'espère que l'on connaitra bientôt le choix de Desperatesylvie !

----------


## girafe

Vali est toujours à la fourrière, en arrière plan

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## girafe

Vali a bien évolué, il reste timide mais est amical.

----------


## girafe

Vali semble avoir progressé, pensez à lui !

Agréable surprise que l'évolution de Vali  :heart:

----------


## Vegane7

Merci de repartager sur FB en masse pour lui :
https://www.facebook.com/meryl.pinqu...46135135415161

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Vegane7

Bientôt 4 ans de fourrière pour VALI ! 
Inadmissible !!

----------


## Vegane7

!!! SOS POUR VALI !!!
4 ANS DE BOX !!!

Merci de repartager pour lui sur FB : *​*https://www.facebook.com/meryl.pinqu...46135135415161

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## girafe

Vali devrait bientôt pouvoir quitter la fourrière avec quelques chanceux pour partir en pension !
Il cherche toujours un accueil (fa, asso, refuge, adoptants)

----------


## Vegane7

Quelle merveilleuse nouvelle !
Et quand le voyage aurait-il lieu ?
Il est plus que temps que Vali quitte la Roumanie...

----------


## GADYNETTE

oui, dites nous, quand est ce que VALI s'en va ???? vient-il en France ???

----------


## girafe

Non Vali, comme Diva rejoindra une pension en Roumanie, ce qui permettra de les soustraire a la fourrière (ou ils se trouvent tous deux depuis 4 ans !) et au risque important d'euthanasie (qui concerne des centaines de chiens depuis l'automne 2021  ::  ) 
Je ne donne pas de date dans mon post d'hier simplement parce que que le transfert est en cours d'organisation et que je n'en sais pas plus 

Toujours besoin d'un accueil en France (Belgique et Suisse possible aussi) pour Vali (et Diva)

----------


## girafe

çà y est Vali a quitté la fourrière pour une pension!
Il cherche maintenant un accueil




> Vali est sorti ce matin. Il est désormais en pension à Bacau.

----------


## Vegane7

Quel bonheur !
J'espère que la pension est bien ?

----------


## Vegane7

Nouvelles de VALI nouvellement sorti de fourrière et arrivé en pension à Bacau (Roumanie). Voici ENFIN Vali hors de cette sordide fourrière ou il a passé un bon tiers de sa vie... Comment a-t-il réussi à tenir tant physiquement que psychologiquement ?...
Il a une peur extrême des hommes paraît-il et sans surprise. Il a de plus été extrait de son box de la fourrière de Piatra à la perche...  
Le voici donc installé en pension (il est à gauche). VITE, UNE BONNE FAMILLE POUR LUI !

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère de tout coeur que VALI sera vite adopté ainsi que DIVA

----------


## girafe

Vali a la pension

----------


## Alantka

Petit coeur, il a l'air bien désorienté

----------


## girafe

Vali et Diva ensemble en pension 
ils cherchent un accueil

----------


## Alantka

Toujours cette même posture apeurée  :Frown:

----------


## girafe

la photo date de fin mars, même "série" que celles misent le 6 avril sur le post 
j'ignore s'ils ont progressé mais après 4 ans de fourrière il leur faudra surement du temps à tous les deux

----------


## Vegane7

Merci de repartager pour le pauvre Vali : après 5 ans en fourrière, voici un an qu'il attend en pension en Roumanie. Soit 6 ans de box, ses plus belles années.

https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid...26032464092113

----------

